# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Πασχαλινές Ευχές 2013

## nikos1945

Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι και μελη της μεγαλυτερης ναυτικης παρεας του Nautilia.gr ευχομαι σε ολους η ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΡΙΟΥ να μας διδει υγεια αγαπη και τις προσδοκιες μας για ενα καλυτερο αυριο.ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Να ευχηθώ κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου σε όλα τα μέλη της αγαπημένης μας ιστοσελίδας Καλή Ανάσταση, ενώ για τους ναυτικούς μας που είναι μακριά και δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να τσουγκρίσουν ένα κόκκινο αυγό με τα αγαπημένα τους πρόσωπα, να ξέρουν ότι επιτελούν ένα τεράστιο εγχείρημα για την ελληνική ναυτιλία κι ότι τους έχουμε συνέχεια στη θύμησή μας! 

*Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους!
*pasxa-kyklades600_125766_212WA5.jpg

----------


## NOBA

Σας καλησπεριζω και σας ευχομαι Καλο Πασχα, Καλη Ανασταση,και γαληνιες θαλασσες στους ναυτολογημενους
συναδελφους.

----------


## thanos75

Καλό Πάσχα και καλή Ανάσταση να έχουμε όλοι μας...και το σημαντικότερο όλων μια ανάταση και ανάσταση στις ψυχές μας και κατ'επέκταση στις ζωές μας

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Καλό Πάσχα και καλή ανάσταση σε όλους! (και σε ξηρά και σε θάλασσα) Υγεία και ευτυχία!!

----------


## giorgos....

Καλό Πάσχα. Μακάρι η ανάσταση του Κυρίου να φέρει και ανάσταση της πατρίδας μας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Η ομάδα του n@utilia.gr έυχεται σε εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας καλό Πάσχα και καλή Ανάσταση, καλά ταξίδια στους Ναυτικούς μας. NAUTILIA_E-CARD_KALOPASXA.jpg

----------


## dimitris10

*Καλό Πάσχα* και *Καλή Ανάσταση* σε όλο το *nautilia.gr*! 

 nautilia.gr.png

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους τους φίλους του Nautilia.gr.

----------


## Natsios

Καλό Πάσχα, καλή Ανάσταση με υγεία σε όλα τα μέλη και τις οικογένειες τους.

Καλη φωτογράφηση σε όσους έχουν την ευκαιρία να συλλέξουν υλικό από τα μέρη που θα 
επισκεφτούν

----------


## nektarios15

Καλό Πάσχα, καλή Ανάσταση σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia.gr!!! Καλή εξερεύνηση στις συναρπαστικές θάλασσες και κατάπλου στα απάνεμα λιμάνια του κορυφαίου site μας!!!

----------


## SteliosK

*Καλό Πάσχα* και Καλή Ανάσταση σε εσάς και στις οικογένειες σας!

----------


## aprovatianos

Καλο Πασχα και απο εμενα σε ολους τους φιλους του Ναυτιλια!!! ΥΓΕΙΑ παιδια πανω απ'ολα!!!

----------


## Giovanaut

Μέσα από την καρδιά μου τις καλύτερες ευχές για αγάπη και υγεία...
Πουθενά το Πάσχα δεν είναι τόσο όμορφο, όσο στην Ελλάδα...!!!!

ευχες2.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Καλή ανάσταση σε όλο το φόρουμ και σε όλο τον κόσμο, πάντα με υγεία!!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## aetos33

Καλό Πάσχα, καλή Ανάσταση σε ολους τους φιλους του Ναυτιλια

----------


## sylver23

Εύχομαι Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους! Καλά να περάσετε το υπόλοιπο του Πάσχα!

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Χριστος Ανεστη !! Χρονια πολλα σε ολους με υγεια και ευτυχια !!

----------


## nikos1945

ΑΛΗΘΩΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ ΔΙΔΟΝΤΑΣ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ.

----------


## speedrunner

Χριστός Ανέστη και χρόνια πολλά σε όλη την παρέα.

----------


## christina!

χριστός ανέστη εύχομαι κάθε ευτυχία σε όλους

----------


## dimixint

Χριστός Ανέστη Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλα τα μέλη του forum και καλά ταξίδια σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Χριστός Ανέστη και από μένα σε όλους και να μην ξεχνάμε, ίσια το τιμόνι κόντρα σε όλες τις φουρτούνες και στις θάλασσες αλλά και στη ζωή.

----------


## Cpt Βαγγελης

Χιστος Ανεστη χρονια πολλα και καλα σε ολους  :Fat:

----------


## ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ 63

Χρόνια Πολλά Χριστός Ανέστη με υγεία,χαρά και αγάπη σε όλο τον κόσμο!!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Χριστός Ανέστη!! Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους και σε όλες!! Καλές θάλασσες κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά!!

----------


## leo85

Χριστός Ανέστη! Χρόνια πολλά και καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς μας! με υγεία και ευτυχία σε όλους!  :Surprised:

----------


## manolisfissas

Χρόνια Πολλά,Χριστός Ανέστη! με υγεία και ευτυχία σε όλους!  :Surprised:

----------


## evridiki

Χριστος Ανεστη σε ολους! Ευχομαι να περασατε ολοι ωραια!!! Και του χρονου!!!  :Fat:

----------


## cataman

Χριστός Ανέστη και από μένα. 
Υγεία πάνω από όλα σε όλους τους Ναυτικούς μας και τις οικογένειές τους.

----------

